# معاهد دورات السلامة و الصحة داخل السعودية



## الضوء الخافت (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,,,

يا أهل الإختصاص إستفسار مهم جدا يخص مستقبلي الوظيفي , هل يوجد معاهد تقوم بدورات السلامة و الصحة خصوصا في المشاريع الإنشائية داخل السعودية مثل نيبوش و أوشا , بس تكون الدراسة داخل السعودية .

أتمنى ألقى مرادي عند أهل الخبرة و يعطونا معلومات كافية ...



تقبلوا تحياتي و فائق إحتراماتي,,,​


----------



## abu jasser (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ياليت الافادة مشكورين


----------



## saeed mm (6 ديسمبر 2010)

see asian institute


----------



## hero safety (1 مارس 2011)

مركز صناعة المجد للتدريب 
مركز معتمد من نيبوش


----------



## الغريب111 (2 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز انا كنت ابحث مثلك عن معهد داخل السعودية و فعلا لقيت بس للاسف دخلت في وسط حاس انه فيه نصب واحتيال واتمنى من الاخوان افادتي في مايلي :
1- وجدت معهد اسمه انماء المملكة للتطوير و التدريب يعطي دورة اسمها ( الاوشا ماستر ) وتعطي اربع شهادات ( دبلوم اوشا عامه + انشاءات - دبلوم اوشا ادارة ازمات و العامل مع المواد الخطره اوشا البلاتينيه - دبلوم الطوارئ والاسعافات الاولية اوشا الاسعافات الاولية) وكلها في كورس واحد مدته 25 يوم بقيمة 30000 الف ريال سعودي .
2- وجدت معهد اخر يقيم دورة اوشا عامه ستعقد هذا الشهر يوم 12/3/2011 بجدة واخبرته بالدورة السابقه فقال انهم نصابين لان بعض هذه الدورات لا تقام الا في امريكا او يتم دراستها عن بعد.
وبصراحه مادري هو يسوق لنفسه ولا ايش ؟؟؟؟ لان كلام الاول لما كلمته كان واثق من كل المعلومات لديه وانا شكلي من جنبها هههه.
ارجو من الاخوان افادتتي في الموضوع


----------

